# Wedding Photography Workshops



## danalec99 (Oct 25, 2004)

Has anyone enrolled for wedding/portrait workshops (Dennis Reggie, Monte Zucker etc)? How effective and helpful do you think they are?


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 27, 2004)

Ive done a workshop (Popular Photography) and am signed up for one in February (David Mecey). Neither is for weddings though. The one that I attended in Kentucky was awesome. One of the instructors was extremely helpful. After shooting stuff for years I came home learning quite a few things. Monte Zucker is supposed to be an awesome photographer. If you can afford it, I think it's worth going.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Tammy .


----------



## fierystar13 (Nov 4, 2004)

A real good one is done by Blake from artists and associates, see www.photographer.com  I had a total change in my business practice after attending one this summer


----------



## mavrik (Nov 27, 2004)

If you can't get these - Zuga.net offers some free online videos.  They are pretty decent stuff for free. 

M


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 29, 2009)

Bump on a 5 year old thread. 

 Well I was googling for a wedding workshop, prefer the DC Baltimore area.
Anyone know of any?

 Thanks  D.E.


----------

